# Who has an older golden?



## Debles

I LOVE puppies and wish I had one but does anyone here on GRF have older dogs?

It seems like most of the goldens I see here are puppies or under age 3.

Also I am wondering how early your goldens started to gray? Gunner is 5 and his face is now getting whiter fast. I hate it that he is just 5 and already is looking like a "senior" 
Selka started graying at that age too. I blamed it on Gunner(puppy) but it was genetics, I guess.
Here is Gunner earlier last summer and now.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Spice was going gray at age 5 and thought it was kinda cute and sad the same time. She had a all grey face when she passed away at age 9 years old.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Einstein started going going gray at 6 years old.


----------



## Debles

Don't you thnk his face looks thinner whiter?
I LOVE his big boy head! I don't want him to have a skinny face!
I'm so vain!


----------



## spruce

here's pic I posted earlier of Bridger last month post neuter & OBi -- OBi is l2.5 & came into our lives when he was 5....I'll look for more pics, but I believe he had the beginnings of a white chin then. It just progressed slowly & handsomely we never got to surprised. I'm still surprised when people meet him & say "oh, old guy"


----------



## Maxs Mom

Maxine is currently 11 1/2. She is not nearly as gray in the face as some others her age. She didn't start graying until she was about 8 or 9.

This picture was 4th of Juiy 3 years ago.

My avatar was last year. She is not really that gray.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy is almost 8. My how the years have flown by. 

She started turning white very early, earlier than 5. I think around 3 I could see little tinges of white on her chin and above her eyes.


----------



## Debles

Maxine is hardly gray at all!!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom

Campbell, Campbell and Bailey and Bailey 13-1/2 and 12. Got Cam at 11 weeks as a foster who stayed, and Bailey about 5 plus years ago.


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Mandy started turning white around age 7. She is 11 1/2 now and has the white face.

Still looks beautiful to me!!!!!

Below is Mandy at age 10.


----------



## gold4me

Beau is 10 1/2 and really has a gray face. Emmy is 6 and is just now beginning to gray.


----------



## Debles

They are still beautiful!!!! I just hate to have them look "older "so early!


----------



## Debles

gold4me said:


> Beau is 10 1/2 and really has a gray face. Emmy is 6 and is just now beginning to gray.


They are SO cute!


----------



## gold4me

Thank you. They are the love of my life!


----------



## Debles

gold4me said:


> Thank you. They are the love of my life!


Same with my boys!


----------



## gold4me

Your Gunner is BEAUTIFUL!! He has a kissable face. :smooch:


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I noticed Simon showing signs of his white face at 4.5 years. I hate it too! He's just got a little white around his eyse and some by his whiskers. I think both of our previous goldens got white around 5 too.


----------



## Debles

For the Love of Goldens said:


> I noticed Simon showing signs of his white face at 4.5 years. I hate it too! He's just got a little white around his eyse and some by his whiskers. I think both of our previous goldens got white around 5 too.


I love that pic of the two of them.


----------



## BeauShel

Beau will be 12 at the end of the month. As you can see in my signature last september he did not have alot of white on his face but after his seizures started his white started coming in. And now he has alot of white on his face. I can remember saying I dont ever want his face to turn white but now that he has it, I think it gives him so much more character. 
Last year








And last month









It doesnt show much difference but in real person I can see a big difference and now it has spread to his chin and ears.


----------



## Debles

Here is Selka THEN:









NOW:







[/IMG]


----------



## Maggies mom

I have a friend whos golden was all white faced by the age of 3 and she was as dark as my Hootie.


----------



## momto3

mine all seem to start around 4 or 5. it does change their look....especially when they look like bandits with the white mask.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I am curious to see when Teddi starts to gray. She is a dark golden, but her color is so dimensional. She really has a beautiful coat. It is a combination of dark red, light red and gold. I wonder if her gold and light red will gray faster? She is only 19 months now so no it has not started.


----------



## maggie1951

I love the look of the older goldens my last two old girls Sadie and Meg were almost white in colour so it never did show on them but my first golden i had Charlie had what i call those lovely panda eyes she went like this at about 6 or 7
I just love old goldens


----------



## Blaireli

Luke is five and a half years old. He started going blonde, not white, the summer when he was one! I couldn't believe it. It breaks my heart when we're outside and the sun hits him just the right way and he looks so light in the face. It always annoys me when people see him and they refer to him as "the old man." He's only five!


----------



## Debles

Blaireli said:


> Luke is five and a half years old. He started going blonde, not white, the summer when he was one! I couldn't believe it. It breaks my heart when we're outside and the sun hits him just the right way and he looks so light in the face. It always annoys me when people see him and they refer to him as "the old man." He's only five!


I know! That's the way I feel about Gunner! He's my baby! (Of course Selka is too. but Gunner's the youngest!)


----------



## Blaireli

Debles said:


> I know! That's the way I feel about Gunner! He's my baby! (Of course Selka is too. but Gunner's the youngest!)


Haha, I know what you mean. Luke is my baby - even though he's the oldest.  It breaks my heart that he looks like he's getting older. It's not fair.


----------



## temper

Casey started getting white freckles when she was about 4 years old. By the time that she was seven, the freckles had taken over her entire muzzle and around her eyes.

She was still a puppy at heart, though!


----------



## tannernoodle

Swear to god, my last golden started going gray when my daughter was born! He would have been 6.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I love all the sugar faces. But I do have those same feelings ....... Penny is 4 1/2 ( will be in five in late Sept) and she is just starting to have some white hairs around her eyes. Maggie is her littermate sister and has no noticeable lightening. However, her coloring is much lighter too. It does make you so much more aware of the fact that time is marching on......


----------



## AmbikaGR

Keeper started getting gray shortly after having her first litter 4 1/2 years old. Her face is now very white (almost 12 years old). She also developed a gray streak down her spine that I have always loved and I refer to her as my "Silverback" - just like the Gorillas.
Her daughter Lucy is 7 1/2 and just starting to show some gray on her chin and face. Yet several of her littermates have been graying up very noticably for a few years. So although genetics play a role they do affect each dog differently. 
Here are photos of the two first Keeper - you can see the "Silverback" if you look close - and then Lucy.


----------



## HovawartMom

Priska will be 9,in August but even though her face is so going lighter,she still looks pretty good!.


----------



## RedWoofs

Debles said:


> I LOVE puppies and wish I had one but does anyone here on GRF have older dogs?
> 
> It seems like most of the goldens I see here are puppies or under age 3.
> 
> Also I am wondering how early your goldens started to gray? Gunner is 5 and his face is now getting whiter fast. I hate it that he is just 5 and already is looking like a "senior"
> Selka started graying at that age too. I blamed it on Gunner(puppy) but it was genetics, I guess.
> Here is Gunner earlier last summer and now.


Gunner is gorgeous!!
Yes, I have oder dogs. Custard is 14 years old. I've had him since he was a wee puppy. He didn't start to go white/grey until he was 12! no one told that puppy he was getting older!
We recently lost our Katie at age 15. We adopted her at approx age 10ish and she came to us white faced and got increasinly whiter as she aged.

I love the noble white faces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## Debles

AmbikaGR said:


> Keeper started getting gray shortly after having her first litter 4 1/2 years old. Her face is now very white (almost 12 years old). She also developed a gray streak down her spine that I have always loved and I refer to her as my "Silverback" - just like the Gorillas.
> Her daughter Lucy is 7 1/2 and just starting to show some gray on her chin and face. Yet several of her littermates have been graying up very noticably for a few years. So although genetics play a role they do affect each dog differently.
> Here are photos of the two first Keeper - you can see the "Silverback" if you look close - and then Lucy.


Selka has a "silverback" too!


----------



## LibertyME

Lexi is 10, Liberty nearly 5 and young Trace...
We are on the 5 year plan 
Both Lexi and Liberty started getting significant graying in their 4th year....


----------



## ErinJ

This is DJ at about seven. He started graying early, but he kept that puppy personality his whole life!


----------



## Debles

ErinJ said:


> This is DJ at about seven. He started graying early, but he kept that puppy personality his whole life!


He is very beautiful. I bet you miss him so much. It is so hard to lose them. I have been there.


----------



## ErinJ

Debles said:


> He is very beautiful. I bet you miss him so much. It is so hard to lose them. I have been there.


Thank you so much! I miss him every day! We lost him in October to an unknown brain tumor, I have never in my life experienced loss like that. He was my best bud, he got me through college, some bad breakups, family problems, many moves, and my wedding. He was the kindest soul I've ever known.


----------



## tannernoodle

I love all the old gray guys!


----------



## goldensmum

Holly is 14 - although she got her gray at about 10, i must admit it sort of sneaks up on you - she looks like she wears glasses somedays


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

I have 2 senior Goldens in my pack - I ADORE the old gold. I just fostered an 8 month old puppy - she was the BEST puppy...but I just am not a puppy person. I love the older dogs - they bring with them their funny quirks and their big personalities. After Her Maj graced us with her presence I have become an old gold addict!


----------



## savannah

Dakota turned 10 years old on June 7th and Cheyenne turned 14 years old back on October 31. I got so used to having senior dogs in the house that when Savannah came along she wore me, Cheyenne, and Dakota out. Dakota started getting white in the face around 5 years old and Cheyenne face didn't go white until she was 7 years old.


----------



## rosemary

arnies 12.5years old now and he started to go grey at around 9 i think but however grey they turn theyre stil the same dog and im in good company with the grey


----------



## wabmorgan

I had an older golden. He was such a sweet boy. Unfortunately.... My beloved Jean-luc passed away in Jan of 08 @ 17 years age. I can't remember when he started to gray.... he had those grays for several years. 

I still miss him very very much. I know I always will.

(My Junior is only a pup. He just turned 7 months old.) (I missed my Jean-luc so much.... I just had to get another.)


----------



## savannah

wabmorgan said:


> I had an older golden. He was such a sweet boy. Unfortunately.... My beloved Jean-luc passed away in Jan of 08 @ 17 years age. I can't remember when he started to gray.... he had those grays for several years.


Wow, 17 years old. He lived a long happy life, I bet you miss him so much. He was a very handsome fellow. I pray I have my Cheyenne for another 3 years.


----------



## historicprim

I love the old gray faces, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Loving these sweet OldGold faces! Griff already has some white around his mouth - he's not even 2!

Jake started going a bit grey at 5 and then I just don't know what happened - it was like overnight and his whole face was grey. He looked old but his tail still wagged and he never lost his want to play. He too lived until his 17th birthday - this is a pic when he was 16 1/2 - I called him Harlequin Face:


----------



## M & M goldens

Here is a pic of Marley at 13.5 yrs of age and Maggie, she is 7 and starting to get some gray between her eyes.


----------



## donnaj03

*In our hearts and often on our minds was our Senior boy Comet who in the first photo below was 16 and the second photo 17.*
*We lost Comet a few days after his 18th birthday. *

*I tried to find the video I have of him but can't. Someday I'll find it and share with you all.*
*Even just a few days before he passed away he was jumping in the pool with the rest of the furkids. He gave us more laughs over the years and we still enjoy sharing stories about Comet with each other.*

*I don't think there is a time that one of the furkids make a splash in the pool that I don't remember and smile thinking of the years it was "his" pool. 
A great puppy trainer, a joy to everyone who met him. *
*Miss you big guy.*


----------



## AmbikaGR

Wow that is simply incredible, 18 years. But it is never long enough. Please accept my sincere sypmathies on your loss andif you have a chance please share his pedigree with us. I would love to see what was behind this gorgeous boy>


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

WOW  16 and 17, he looks fantastic in those pics!!!

18 is amazing
Sorry he had to go to the Bridge
(((Hugs)))

God Bless You Both


----------



## hotel4dogs

My Tiny will be 12 in March, she started turning white at about 8. My Toby will be 11 in January, he started to turn at 4 years old! 
We call them our "moon faces". The only reason I don't like the white faces is it reminds me that they are getting old....


----------



## Finn's Fan

My angel Cody started going grey when he was six; he went to the Bridge at 14 1/2. People used to ask if he was a golden because his entire body turned almost white. I'd answer "No, he's a silverback gorilla having an identity crisis":uhoh: Finn just turned six and my husband and I were discussing his new white facial features this evening. Photos are Cody at 14 and Finn looking sad on bedrest last week.


----------



## mylissyk

they are all so beautiful. And Donna 18 years with your boy, what a blessing, he's stunning.

Robbie is 4 and has started getting dust on his chin and around his eyes. He's too young!


----------



## Nicolle

All four of my goldens were rescued as seniors. My oldest is 16 and the "baby" is 12.
I have a soft spot in my heart for the old ones.

Deborah


----------



## Champ

Champ has always had just a little around his mouth, but at 5 it started spreading a bit more.

Here he is at 3 or 4 years old









Now at 6 years old


----------



## riddle03

I will have to add pictures later. My Tucker is 12.5 years old and he didn't start turning white until he was about 11. Very little white on his red face.

My Tanner is 8years old and he started turning white when he was about 5. He is blonde. His face is almost completely white. 

Everyone has always thought that Tanner was the older of the two , when really he is four years younger.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

My avatar Golden was probably nine or ten in that picture. He was a red dog of good field lines breeding.

My current senior is a Whippet. He was white/silver faced as a puppy, as was/is my young Whippet. It's just part of their natural coloring... but in the past year or so, the silver has gotten whiter and the white has spread on my senior's face. He's 11. You have to see him in person, though, to really tell, since he's so light colored. Only me and his breeder can really tell... people in public think he's two years old because he's so fit and healthy- they think he is a litter mate to my one year old Whippet!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

My Maggie got white eye lashes at about age 5 or 6 and then slowly got the sugar face. I love it, it makes her so distinguished looking! She even has lots of white on her back.


----------



## janni518

Midas (will be 10yo 2/8/09) started going white at age 5 also and by age 8 was a total sugar face! He's got that big blocky head also, and I think he looks handsome.


----------



## kathy/mi

Sami started to go white around 6.5. When Dallas died and River came home she went reallly white in that year. Now she's 8 with lots of white, but she still has her puppy face (I used to get stopped when she was 3-4 asking how many months she was cuz her face looks so young!).


----------



## kgiff

My Cisco will be 7 at the end of the month. He started graying really early -- 3 1/2 or 4.


----------



## Blaireli

Heidi is seven and a half. I've only had her since September, so this is the only way I've seen her. Definitely a sugar face.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom

The boys are both 8, though it is a guess with Joe. Sam, on the left, has much more grey...


----------



## Debles

here is my beloved Max when he was young :









And as he aged:









Shortly before he went to the Bridge:


----------



## bailsmom

My boyfriend has a golden who is now 15 years old and shes still dark as can be, shes a reddish color and has maintained it even with her age. The only place shes gone white is around her eyes and a tiny bit on the top of her head. She is still as beautiful as can be and is a great companion for my 2 month of goldie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Deb.... your Max was such a handsome guy. His pictures make me smile thinking of how he touches your heart.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Awww, I love those pictures of Max, especially the last one


----------



## Jenny Wren

When I saw Max, it was clear he was a real sweetheart. Of course you loved him... 

Thanks for sharing, Deb... 

Awww.... I just want to bury my head in his chest in that last picture...and then kiss him on the forehead.


----------



## Debles

Thanks you guys. He was pretty special. Now he's my Angel.


----------



## Amanda

*Old Duke*

Duke is my golden oldie! He will be twelve in July. He still acts like he is a puppy somedays other he is painful. He is on Dermaxx for pain relief. When he was only one year old we were playing fetch in the yard in the morning before I went to work and he yelp and then when down. I had to have may neighbor help me lift him into the car and off to work we when . He had dislocated his hip and at the time of his X-ray was diagnosis Mild Hip Dysplasia . This last year we have noticed him acting very painful . He is a great dog, he plays with the three boys all the time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

He's beautiful.... what a handsome senior.


----------



## hotel4dogs

duke is gorgeous! what a soft, loving face!
Do you have him on something for the pain? I started my Toby (11 year old) on rimadyl, despite it's bad reputation, and we've been carefully monitoring his liver enzymes since he has a problem with one that elevates anyway (long story). So far, it's had no bad effect on his liver, but wow, what an effect on his quality of life. I wish I had helped him out a little sooner. I didn't realize he was in pain until I put him on the rimadyl (for an injury) and saw the difference.


----------



## Packleader

Lexus turned 7yrs in Oct. She started to gray at about 5. I feel better now after reading this thread that it seems to be the norm. Here I thought it was the puppies!


----------



## hotel4dogs

packleader, that third photo is just breathtaking.


----------



## Amanda

*duke*

Thank you for the comments ! DERMAXX is a form of pain relief, I believe it is less damaging to organs that Rimadayl. I also believe the dosage is less. I give duke 1/2 100mg tablet once a day. It is not cheap, but nothing is. I worry about his being too active somedays . We all have some wonderful looking Older Golden's.:wavey:


----------



## paula bedard

I missed this thread before. I love our Senior Golden's, they are so distinguished. Sam didn't start graying on his face until after he started having seizures at 6 years old.

The first photo with Sam and myself, he's 4-5 years old
The second photo he's 11 years old.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sam was very regal looking. What a gorgeous dog.


----------



## paula bedard

hotel4dogs said:


> Sam was very regal looking. What a gorgeous dog.


Thank You. Sam had every flaw against standard that a Golden could have....and that's what made him special. He 
even bypassed having puppy traits. He was a wise old soul from day 1. I wish Ike could have met him....


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't think a pet dog has to be to the standard to be a beautiful dog. They just have a certain look, a certain way, a certain presence, that makes them beautiful. Sam strikes me that way.
JMO.


----------



## paula bedard

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't think a pet dog has to be to the standard to be a beautiful dog. They just have a certain look, a certain way, a certain presence, that makes them beautiful. Sam strikes me that way.
> JMO.


No, I didn't mean it like that. I appreciate your remarks. A Golden Breeder who worked at my Vet's office used to pick Sam apart each time we had an appointment. It became our little joke at home that it was his flaws that made him beautiful. :wave:


----------



## sasha's mum

Hi
Here is a picture of Saxon who will be 14 in Jan with his new sister Sasha when she was 7 1/2 weeks old, she is now 14 weeks and he is just about starting to tolerate her now she has stopped eatting him alive, little witch, he has a bit of artritas in his back legs and is going a bit deaf and slow when we walk, but apart from thats hes fine


----------



## AmbikaGR

sasha's mum said:


> Hi
> Here is a picture of Saxon who will be 14 in Jan with his new sister Sasha when she was 7 1/2 weeks old, she is now 14 weeks and he is just about starting to tolerate her now she has stopped eatting him alive, little witch, he has a bit of artritas in his back legs and is going a bit deaf and slow when we walk, but apart from thats hes fine


Ann 
That is a *BEAUTIFUL* picture of two beautiful dogs. :heartbeat


----------



## Finn's Fan

Ann, I love both your old gold and the new one. Fourteen is a wonderful age, but I'll bet he'd like to run fast again to escape sharp puppy teeth


----------



## hotel4dogs

That is a STUNNING photo. Breaktaking.




sasha's mum said:


> Hi
> Here is a picture of Saxon who will be 14 in Jan with his new sister Sasha when she was 7 1/2 weeks old, she is now 14 weeks and he is just about starting to tolerate her now she has stopped eatting him alive, little witch, he has a bit of artritas in his back legs and is going a bit deaf and slow when we walk, but apart from thats hes fine


----------



## hotel4dogs

That, of course, should have said BREATHTAKING. Sheesh. :doh:



hotel4dogs said:


> That is a STUNNING photo. Breaktaking.


----------



## Maxs Mom

sasha's mum said:


> Hi
> Here is a picture of Saxon who will be 14 in Jan with his new sister Sasha when she was 7 1/2 weeks old, she is now 14 weeks and he is just about starting to tolerate her now she has stopped eatting him alive, little witch, he has a bit of artritas in his back legs and is going a bit deaf and slow when we walk, but apart from thats hes fine


What a beautiful picture! 

My Maxine turns 12 in 10 days!!! She had to tolerate Teddi as a baby 2 years ago. She was NOT happy about it but now she and Teddi are pals. Maxine is doing extremely well. We are not in "need" of any medication for joint pain yet, but we are on supplements. She had two TPLO procedures and is 2 years post op on her second and runs around and keeps up with my younger two dogs. She walks over 2 miles a day. Her eyes might have a bit of a cloud to them but she sees just fine. She hears great too...when she wants to :doh: Silly silly golden. She is my heart dog. I have told her she is to become the oldest golden retriever ever on record. I believe the record is 18 1/2 a dog named Max. I told her no pressure!


----------



## rosemary

arnies 13 years one week and three days he has reall only started to go white in the last 18 months old but me being me i consider his white face endearing lol having said that because his face is light its really not that noticable any way


----------



## MillysMom

Milly has had a little white since I got her (she was 5 or 6ish). Now most of her face is white (except for the bridge between her eyes and nose--like the top of her snout). The white has come very suddenly... since September the white has more than doubled. She still thinks she's a spring chicken, and I'm not going to tell her otherwise! She's 8ish 9ish now.


----------



## Jo's Goldens

Ginger, who is ten now, started to go white around 6 years old. She still looks cute.


----------



## Debles

Since Selka turns 10 today, I had to add to the thread that I started about Gunner.:doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Deb.. the girls are starting to gray in the face too ( they're 5 1/2 now). Penny is more noticeable since she is so red. Maggie's I notice mostly on pictures and it kind of shocks me... I guess in my mind I still see them as puppers. BTW.... do you think if I stop coloring my hair and let it go gray that I'll look thinner?????? WOW... wouldn't that be great???


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

We adopted Smooch from Golden Ret. Rescue in ILLINOIS when she was 16 months old-she is 11 years old Now. 
What a beauty she is!


----------



## MaxwellSmart

Max turned 10 back in December. He's my first senior dog I have had to care for. It's really hard on the emotions. Some days he's energetic plays with Brutus (who is now 8 months) and some days he sleeps a lot. He definitely likes to be inside more. He used to want to spend all day laying around outside sun bathing. One thing for sure is that he still jumps up and runs to the door when I mention going on a walk or car ride, barks at our neighbor who comes over to say hi when he comes home from work everyday. 

One of the reasons we got Brutus was to help Max stay playful and for the most part he's done his job lol. But sometimes, I think he's too much for Max. And I also feel bad that when I scold Bru for doing something, Max always acts like he's in trouble. I don't want to put that stress on him either. 

I love this guy. But it really is hard to think about how old he is and how he's slowing down.


----------



## AmbikaGR

MaxwellSmart said:


> Max turned 10 back in December. He's my first senior dog I have had to care for. It's really hard on the emotions. Some days he's energetic plays with Brutus (who is now 8 months) and some days he sleeps a lot. He definitely likes to be inside more. He used to want to spend all day laying around outside sun bathing. One thing for sure is that he still jumps up and runs to the door when I mention going on a walk or car ride, barks at our neighbor who comes over to say hi when he comes home from work everyday.
> 
> One of the reasons we got Brutus was to help Max stay playful and for the most part he's done his job lol. But sometimes, I think he's too much for Max. And I also feel bad that when I scold Bru for doing something, Max always acts like he's in trouble. I don't want to put that stress on him either.
> 
> I love this guy. But it really is hard to think about how old he is and how he's slowing down.


 
Try to think of it as he is now taking his time to savor things more.


----------



## hotel4dogs

As we all should do, Hank.




AmbikaGR said:


> Try to think of it as he is now taking his time to savor things more.


----------



## MaxwellSmart

AmbikaGR said:


> Try to think of it as he is now taking his time to savor things more.


Yeah, I guess that's a good perspective to come from.


----------



## -rln-

Ostey is 5 and his face started turning white at 3 1/2 when we got our other golden Sampson. Poor guy, everyone who sees him say, "Aww she's such a pretty old girl" :doh: and I have to reply, yes, HE is a beautiful dog and not that old at all. They are always surprised to find out he is only 5, lol.


----------



## Refused Autopsy

This is Charlie, she is 13, and still running for the ball....well, a little slower these days. I guess she started graying last year.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie will be 11 in 11 days.


----------



## Debles

You go Meggie girl! Inspiration to us all!!!


----------



## Karen519

*My Smooch, Rescued Female Golden Retriever*

My Smooch, our Rescued, Female, Golden Ret., will turn 11 years old on Feb. 14, 2010. She is now 10 and we adore her.

Also, My Male Samoyed, Snobear, is 9 years old and will be 10 years old on Dec. 23, 2009. Snobear has the advantage having white fur-you can never tell when a Samoyed turns gray!!!! Snobear is our loving FURBALL!!!


----------



## 3340

My oldest golden is 14.5 years old. His name is Sam. He hunted until he was 12. He has hemangiosarcoma now and probably won't make it to the end of the year. We let him do whatever he wants to now..... he's a good dog.

Oh... this is the second time in his life he has been sick (one bladder stone, my DVM wife took out) that's it. Great hips and elbows. He was walking a couple a miles a day until the last 6 months. We have probably walked a couple thousand miles together. My wife told me a couple of years ago at his age it's even money he dies from lymphosarcoma or hemangiosarcoma. 

He's comfy and doing OK, he sleeps a lot. I'ld like to get 1 last bird for him with the help of my young dog.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I'm so sorry about Sam, how wonderful that you have had him so long, but it is never long enough. I'll be keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## Allan's Girl

This is Molly at age 7. She started going really grey after we lost Goldie. So around age 5 I guess. I don't know why some dogs grey wicked early.


----------



## Willow52

I can't remember when Maggie started to go gray, probably around 7. As you can see by this pic taken last summer (she had just turned 13 here), only her face was gray.


----------



## karenb9

*old beauties*

Hi

My Reece is 13 andstill goes on like a puppy when he was young he was really a dark golden colour but now he is like a polar bear really white.

Reece loves Cheese and garlic bread you can't get him out of the kitchen if you have that in the oven he is just the best old boy in the world and sometimes the most stuborn!!! 
:wavey:


----------



## molsonsmom

Hi my Molson is almost 15 and he really isn't that grey just some sprinkling. It varies, and I don't think age has all that much to do with it as my golden Dawn was around 5 when she started getting a white mask.


----------



## molsonsmom

11290 said:


> My oldest golden is 14.5 years old. His name is Sam. He hunted until he was 12. He has hemangiosarcoma now and probably won't make it to the end of the year. We let him do whatever he wants to now..... he's a good dog.
> 
> Oh... this is the second time in his life he has been sick (one bladder stone, my DVM wife took out) that's it. Great hips and elbows. He was walking a couple a miles a day until the last 6 months. We have probably walked a couple thousand miles together. My wife told me a couple of years ago at his age it's even money he dies from lymphosarcoma or hemangiosarcoma.
> 
> He's comfy and doing OK, he sleeps a lot. I'ld like to get 1 last bird for him with the help of my young dog.


My husband and I figure we also have walked thousand of miles with Molson until his hips became and issue a few years ago. I also realized that because I am not getting our daily walk...I am getting fat!:doh:

Molson will turn 15 in February and we also don't know how long he will bless us with his presence so we also let him do whatever he wants. He is comfy and happy and like yours sleeps alot. He also let's us know that he is still here and kicking and makes us laugh everyday.


----------



## jlgottschall

This is Hayley, she turned 13 in August. Swims almost daily for 30 minutes to 1 hour. Other than some skin problems (from the swimming!), she is perfectly healthy. On occasion her front paws bother her, but only if we swim in more rocky locations.

Janice


----------



## djoz

*Murphy turns 14!*

We celebrated early as Murphy will be 14 tomorrow. As I have posted before, Murphy was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma in July. The oncologist gave him 2-4 months but my vet says he is doing great and she doesn't believe he is going any time soon. He is still active and loves to eat. He shared his birthday ice cream with his new rescued brother, Wylie!

We know this is most likely Murphy's last birthday with us and I feel so grateful to have rescued him 12 years ago!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I have one that is supposed to be five, but I am positive they lied. When I asked for the paperwork showing how they know her birthday, they blew me off and blocked my email. I think she's 7 or 8.


----------



## lgnutah

Happy 14th Murphy


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Murphy is gorgeous!


----------



## beccacc31

My Mitchell didn't start to gray until he was close to 9.


----------



## coppers-mom

Hi Murphy!!!!!!!!

I posted on your other thread, but figured two sets of birthday wishes were not out of line.
Happy birthday. You look great in your birthday hat and I'm glad you enjoyed your ice cream.
XXXOOOOO


----------



## Karen519

*Murphy*

Happy Birthday, Murphy!!


----------



## Goldilocks

Gunner is graying exactly the same way Pippa is, mostly around the eyes and mouth. Pippa is four and a half. She looks almost like a reverse raccoon! One interesting thing I have noticed.....The grey/white is more pronounced in the winter. Last winter her face was a lot lighter but it seemed to darken up over the spring/summer months. My mom commented to me just last week that she cannot believe how white Pippa's face is now. She had not seen her since July. 

When we visited our breeder last winter she told me that Pippa's dad went grey in the face very early so I think some of it might be genetics. She told me that Pippa's pigment in her nose and around the eyes was still very dark and she was sure the colour would come back and it did over the summer.


----------



## BonnieM

I love seeing everyone's oldie goldies...they are all so beautiful.

Coby is 11 and started to gray at 7. Now, he's not supposed to be in this chair....but he looked so comfy, I didn't have the heart to move him...I'm such a mush!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dylan started to gray at about 8 and now at 11+ is almost all gray, we had him from a puppy.
Frankie was a rescue and he is supposed to be about 7 but he looks so much older he had a horrible life until the ACSPCA got him and then we adopted him 5/08.
Erica is also a rescue that is 7, we have had her since 3/09 and she has very little gray.

#1 Pic is Frankie & Erica
#2 Pic is Malin & Dylan both pics taken this Summer


----------



## AmberSunrise

Both Rowdy (12 1/2 when died) and King (14 1/2 when died) had some graying and they both started silvering around the eyes around 9 or 10; they were both medium goldens.

My Casey (dark red) is already silvering up and is only 8. 

My signature has a shot of King around 13 years old, showing his noble face.

Here is a wet 10 year old Rowdy











And a muddy and tired Casey at 8


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

They're all gorgeous!


----------



## Finn's Fan

*My angel Cody*

Cody was almost completely white on his entire body when he died at almost 14 1/2. His face started greying at age five, but his body went white virtually overnight after a bout of acute hepatitis.


----------



## gd8man

Here is Sierra at 7 1/2 years on the beach at Lincon City OR










Sierra waiting to go camping at 8 years old


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

It's not looking older. It's showing wisdom 



Debles said:


> They are still beautiful!!!! I just hate to have them look "older "so early!


----------



## Debles

LOL! Sometimes I wonder how much "wisdom" my boys have! Even though they are 10 and 6, sometimes they act like puppies.


----------



## wabmorgan

Happy Birthday Murphy!!!!!!!!!!!!!



djoz said:


> We know this is most likely Murphy's last birthday with us and I feel so grateful to have rescued him 12 years ago!


Keep faith.... it may not be the last. My Jean-luc lived to be 17 years old.... came close to making it to 18.


----------



## Champ

Since I lost my last golden when he was 6 years old, this is really my first time having to see my dog aging  It makes me a little sad at times to see him less energetic and white when he is only 7 years old. At least there's no more troublemaking at home... It's odd though, sometimes it seems his face is whiter some days than others. I guess it just depends on the lighting? Here's one picture I picked out where you can see the white.

The 1st picture is now at 7 years old and the 2nd is when he was 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## boomers_dawn

What beautiful stories and photos. 

Mine will be 10 in January. He just started graying in the last year or 2. He only has a bit of white around his nose and eyes, it's very subtle but increasing.

When we went to the CCA this summer, the judges talked about "retaining pigment". I gathered it's a desirable trait in the breed. 

He still acts like a puppy. I have to make him settle down. I gained a lot of weight since we can't go for miles and miles of mindless hiking and activities like we used to (but he hasn't gained any weight). 

He used to have a big square head but he's losing some muscle mass and now has a bit of an egghead. His whole face looks thinner. He's my first dog. I never went through this before. It's very sad and a bit scary. I spend a lot of $$$$ on supplements, meds, and acupuncture, etc. 

I wish there was some way we could give them a few years transplant donations like we can do with organ parts. I would give him some of mine.


----------



## wabmorgan

^^^ Oh.... I know.... I would have done ANYTHING for my belated Jean-luc.... but alas..... we can't


----------

